# Pictures of Amber at pet sitter



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber stayed with the pet sitter a few days this week and looks like she had a great time! The pet sitter is also a dog trainer and she also has a Vizsla. Amber and her Vizsla are constantly together and play a lot, it's nice to know she has a good time when we leave her! Amber is the smaller Vizsla in the pictures. :smile


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Is Amber that small, or is that other Vizsla that big? That first pic especially makes them look different sizes.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. Amber is a cute petite gal


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber is on the small side for a female, maybe 40lbs, and Bentley the other Vizsla is big for a male so they are the extremes! Amber will be 2 this month so I'm expecting her to fill out a little more but she will always be small. She doesn't know it though, you should see her playing with Bentley!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Amber looks to be the same size as our Kaylee. She is also on the small end usually just over 40lbs. With her being a bed hog it's probably better she's smaller lol


----------



## Jenmull506 (Oct 4, 2017)

Those pics are great! That is an awesome pet sitter to get them all to sit like that. I hope I can find something like that for my girl when she is old enough


----------

